# Swim in Peace, Prism



## marabriscoe (Jul 22, 2016)

I can't believe this day has come, I thought my little guy would outlast me, lol. 

About two years ago I saw a shiny little fish in a cup at Wal-Mart, and knew I couldn't leave without him. It was love at first sight.

He endured a 1.5 gal temporary tank, enjoyed his 10gal for a while, and ultimately loved living in his planted 20g. He loved hiding in all the floating moss and always came out to see me whenever I poked me head around. He loved flaring at me first thing. I joked he was an angry fish. Because of him I ventured into trying out my first planted tank, and I got snails and plants and cycled my first tank.

The day I bought him:









Not too long ago:









In his last few hours I propped him up on an IAL and brushed some duckweed off his face. His eyes were moving, I know he saw me. I pretend flared at him one last time and said goodbye. 

Bye, Prism, I'll always remember you and keep you in my heart.


----------



## Evil Seedlet (Jan 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear </3 he was a beautiful fish and it sounds like you took great care of him.


----------

